# Neuer Rechner für Swotor



## gamesfan1988 (21. Februar 2012)

*Neuer Rechner für Swotor*

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen Rechner der Swotor packt. Andere PC Spiele interessieren mich momentan nicht, da ich fast nur noch auf der Konsole spiele.

Mein momentanes System ist doch etwas betagt:

Intel E6300
ATI X1950pro
2GB Ram
Damit sollte Swotor wohl nicht wirklich laufen.

Ich suche einen möglichst günstigen Rechner, da es sein kann das ich Ende des Jahres nach England gehe für ein Jahr und deshalb keine größeren Summen investieren möchte, wenn ich den Rechner dann hier stehen lasse.
Ein Gaming Notebook ist eher uninteressant, da sie unverhältnismäßig teuer sind im Vergleich zu einem Desktop Rechner.

Als Budget stelle ich mir max 500€ vor. (alles andere erscheint mir als Verschwendung an Ressourcen, aus den oben genannten Gründen)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Kannst du denn z.B. Festplatte, Gehäuse oder Netzteil weiternutzen? Da würest du ne Menge sparen, da die Festplatten wegen der Flut in Thailand im Oktober immernoch sehr teuer sind...
Und brauchst du Windows dazu?
Wenn nicht, dann würde der Rechner ungefähr so aussehen (ohne Win 7):
-Phenom 955 (ggf. noch leiser Kühler dazu)
-ASROCK 970 Extreme 3
-4GB RAM
-Sapphire HD 6770
-Barracuda 500GB
-Cougar A 400W
-Xigmatek Asgard

insg.: ca. 450 Euro

Die HD 6770 reicht dir grade noch, um Star Wars in FulLHD und max. Details zu zocken.
SWTOR Beta im PCGH-Nerd-Test: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks und Maximal-Grafik mit Downsampling - Ihre Meinung? - bioware, ea electronic arts, swtor - star wars the old republic, downsampling
Die 6770 kannst du ungefähr mit der 5770 vergleichen.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Diese ganzen Details habe ich glatt wegelassen, sorry.

Ich hab noch das aktuelle Gehäuse (ein Coolermaster Miditower)
Ein Seasonic M12 500W Netzteil, WIndows 7 habe ich auch.
Ich hab momentan noch eine 300GB S-Ata Platte drin, die aber nicht mehr ausreicht.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Umso besser.  Das Seasonic ist natürlich ein Top-Netzteil, das kannt du weiterverwenden...
Dann würdest du ca. 80 Euro sparen. Willst du das Geld wirklcih sparen oder in bessere Hardware investieren?


----------



## gamesfan1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Also nachdem mich andere Spiele echt nicht so sehr interessieren, wäre besser Hardware fast Verschwendung.
Allerdings sollte er schon ein paar Jahre halten.
Wie wäre es mit einem System basierend auf einem i5?


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Durch das eingesparte Geld wäre ein i5 durchaus möglich, aber der würde sich bei dem Spiel bzw. mit einer 6770 zu Tode langweilen.  Und was Arbeit auf dem Desktop usw. angeht, ist der Phenom auch nicht viel langsamer....
Ich würde das Geld lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte investieren...z.B. die HD 6870.
Von einem 955er und einer HD 6870 hättest du nämlich länger was als von einem i5 und einer 6770...


----------



## gamesfan1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Ist natürlich ein Argument auf einen AMD zurückzugreifen. Den i5 werde ich wohl kaum ausreizen...
Im Prinzip sollte er Swotor locker packen und ein paar Jahre halten. 
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wäre das schon mal nicht schlecht.

Edit: Kannst du mit bitte die CPU verlinken. Ich kann sie gerade nicht finden...


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Der i5 kann wegen der 6770 seine volle Leistung gar nicht nutzen (Eine geeignete Karte für den i5 wäre zb eine GTX 580  ), deswegen ist es sinnvoller, ausgeglichenere Hardware zu nehmen, davon hast du länger mehr. 
Für Star Wars reicht dir die 6870 sowieso locker, und für die meisten aktuelle nSpiele auf amx. Details auch. Ich kann dir z.B. die Sapphire HD 6870 empfehlen, die hatte ich selbst mal und die hat wirklich einen sehr leisen Kühler.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (21. Februar 2012)

So langsam lichtet sich der Nebel bei mir. Die 6870 klingt interessant, die wird ja so ca 140€ kosten.

Kann man diese HDD empfehlen?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Green 2TB Sata 6Gb/s

Das wären 2TB für 114€. Das klingt schon sehr verlockend.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Die green sind stromsparend und daher etwas langsamer - würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen. ABer die hier ist eine "normale": hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s und auch nur 108€ für 2TB.

Aber immer schön Daten auch woanders sichern, denn je größer die HDD, desto mehr Daten sind futsch, wenn die Platte mal hopps geht - und das kann mit der besten HDD passieren...


Ansonsten sollte, da Du Netzteil ja schon hast, ein PC mit einem X4 955 bis X4 975, gutem AM3+ Board für 60-90€, 8GB RAM und einer AMD 6870 als Graka für Dein budget drin sein. Und wenn Du mal wieder Geld hast, würde auch eine deutlich bessere Graka mit der CPU noch gut harmonieren. KLar: mit nem i5 hättest Du dann nochmal mehr FPS, aber der X4 würde eine Graka selbst in der Klasse einer GTX 580 nicht bremsen in dem Sinne, dass die bessere Graka nur 20% mehr FPS bringt, obwohl sie an sich zB 40% stärker sein müsste als die 6870


----------



## gamesfan1988 (22. Februar 2012)

Erst mal danke euch beiden!

Ich habe in meiner Arbeit gerade einen X6 1055T für lau bekommen.
Der sollte doch mehr als ausreichend sein oder ?

Dazu gabs noch ne HD3850, aber die werde ich wohl kaum gebrauchen können...(der geschenkte Gaul usw)

Was wäre denn ein gutes passendes Board für die CPU?


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Februar 2012)

Der X6 ist wegen seine 6 "schwächeren" Kernen zwar nicht ganz so geeignet zum Zocken (da kommt es eher auf die Leitung einzelner Kerne als auf die Anzahl an) wie der 955, aber er reicht in jedem Fall aus. 
Ein passendes Board wäre z.B.:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 970 Extreme3, AM3+, ATX
Das Extreme 3 hat alles was du brauchst und ist dazu noch günstig...(gibt natürlich noch andere gute Boards)
Ich empfehle dir zum 1055T noch eine Katana 3 oder sowas in der Art, der Boxed-Kühler ist nämlich ziemlich laut.
Die 3850 bringt dir nix. Wenn du die verkaufst, wirst du wohl nicht mal mehr 30 euro dafür bekommen. 

Wenn du jetzt schon Geld übrig hast, dann würde ich gleich zur 560 Ti 448 oder zur GTX 570 greifen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das Gigabyte 970A-UD3, das ist auch sehr gut - kostet etwas mehr als das ASRock, aber dafür hat es u.a. auch USB3.0 onboard, falls man mal ein Frontpanel mit USB3.0 nachrüsten will. 


Als Graka passt zur CPU alles ab einer AMD 6870. Diese würde für alles auf "hoch" noch reichen, bei manchen maximalen EInstellung wird es eng. Bessere Grafikkarten sind zwar an sich nicht wirklich den Aufpreis "wert", also zB kostet die GTX 560 Ti über 25% mehr, bringt aber nur 15% mehr FPS - aber bis zur GTX 570 ist der Performance-Gewinn im Vergleich zu AMD 6870 absolut okay für den Aufpreis. Die Grafikkartenleistung ist ungefähr in der Reihenfolge: AMD 6870, Nvidia GTX 560 Ti, AMD 6950, Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 448, Nvidia GTX 570.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (22. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt hat man mir den X4 955 (black edition) noch dazu in die Hand gedrückt.
Das Board sollte ja eh für beide perfekt geeignet sein. Wenn es ein besseres gäbe, bin ich auch dafür offen 30€ mehr zu zahlen, hab ja jetzt weniger kosten dank der CPU.
ja einen richtigen Lüfter muss ich auf jeden Fall noch kaufen. Die boxed Lüfter taugen leider nie viel.

Wie wäre es mit einer 6950 ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Verrätst Du mir Deinen Arbeitgeber? Erstens will ich da arbeiten, weil die so nett sind, zweitens aber auf kenen Fall aAktien kaufen, wenn die einfach wertvolle Dinge verschenken und somit fahrlässig wirtschaften   


Lüftercythe Katana 3 oder Samurai zz sind für 20€ sehr leise und gut. 

Baord: mehr musst Du nur ausgeben, wenn die ein wichtiges Austattungsmerkmal fehlt. Das Gigabyte hat zB 8x USB und onboard auch mehr als genug USB, 6x SATA3 usw. - es hat aber kein esata hinten, wobei ich das eh sinnlos finde - wer schließt schon hinten am PC eine HDD an oder will außen ein esata-Kabel bis nach vorne verlegen?


6950 ist gut, halt je nach Preis. Wenn es jetzt eine 6950 für 270€ wäre, dann ist das zuviel


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Februar 2012)

Als Kühler reicht dir ein Katana 3 bzw. ein Samurai ZZ, wenn du nicht grade Hardcore-Übertakten willst (Soviel ich weiß geht bei dem 955er sowieso nicht mehr als 400-500Mhz).

Ich rate dir wirklich, zur Nvidia zu greifen. AMD ist zwar okay, aber nicht selten haben die grade mit den Treibern enorme Probleme (das ist der Grund, warum ich meine 6870 zurückschicken musste!!!) und außerdem hat Nvidia Physix und 3D-Vision.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (22. Februar 2012)

@Herb: Ich genieße und schweige mal 
Aber USB 3.0 wäre schon gut, zwecks zukunftssicherheit. Auch wenn mein akutelles Gehäuse natürlich noch keine USB 3.0 ports hat.

Das ist natürlich ein Argument gegen eine AMD GPU und für eine Nvidia Karte. Auf solche Probleme habe ich echt wenig Lust.
Eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti sollte ausreichen oder ?

Edit: ich sehe gerade die kostet dann auch wieder ca 250€
Gibts auch eine passende günstigere Alternative?


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Februar 2012)

Also die "normale" 560 Ti ist minimal langsamer als die 6950, die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadereinheiten ist aber etwas schneller als die AMD, kommt soager von der Leitung schon an eine GTX 570 ran. Und wir haben dir ja die 560 ti 448 empfohlen...


----------



## quaaaaaak (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kann dir jetzt das genaue gegenteil von zocker erzählen. Habe jahrelang eine ati karte (hd2600xt von HIS)verbaut gehabt und die läuft heute immer noch in einem office pc und hatte nie probleme. Habe jetzt eune gtx570 von evga und kann im treiber nichts umstellen ohne massen an grafikfehlern zu produzieren. 
Wie du siehst kann es genauso gut anders herum sein also davon würde ich mich nicht abschreckennlassen. Eine hd6950 iceQ von HIS ist angenehm leise und auch sehr performant. Lerltztendlich liegt die wahl bei dir für was du dich entscheidest.
BtwhysX habe ich noch in keinem spiel derart stark wahrgenommen ohne dass es sehr viel leistung braucht um es als kaufargument gelten zu lassen und mit 3D dürftest du in gebieten mit vielen leute extreme ruckler bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Die GTX 560 Ti solltest Du ab 180€  finden, eine GTX 560 Ti 448 ab 220€.


und wegen AMD: ich hatte da in letzten Jahren nie Probleme mit den Treibern bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten, die aber durch neue Treiber oder einen SpielePatch dann behoben waren, zB bei Anno 1404 schwarze Flächen statt Gras.


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Februar 2012)

Dieses Treiberproblem kommt auch nicht besonders häufig vor, nur ich persönlich hatte dann einfach genug und hab halt ne Nvidia-Karte genommen. Hab davor übrigens auch jahrelang AMD/ATI-Karten (problemlos) benutzt.
PhysX bzw. 3D-Vision sind zwar keine Kaufgründe, aber ein Nachteil sind sie ganz sicher auch nicht...


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Februar 2012)

Zu dem übertakten:
Ich selber nutze auch einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 und er läuft mit dem Kühler "EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken"" auf stabilen 3600 Mhz. Ich hatte ihn auch schonmal probeweise auf 3700 Mhz, aber da wars dann nicht mehr stabil (Bluescreen). (Mainboard ist von Gigabyte)


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Die AMD lassen sich eh nicht so gut übertakten - zB den X4 965 mit seinen 3,4GHz auf "nur" 4GHz zu bekommen ist schon Glückssache, und hat auch selten was mit dem Kühler zu tun. Mein X4 965 kommt nicht über 3,9GHz, und dabei ist er dann auch nur 65 Grad warm. Ich bezweifle, dass er mehr als 3,9GHz schaffen würde, nur weil die Temp bei zB 50 statt 65 ist. 65 ist ja schließlich bei weitem noch nicht zu heiß.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich werde wohl folgende Komponenten kaufen:

Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX

8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

Scythe Katana 3 nur für AMD

HIS HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo GDDR5 2048MB, Native HDMI 2xDVI 2xMiniDP

LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz

= 516€ (also voll in meinem Budget)

Ich finde die HD6950 nun doch für mich am besten geeignet. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit mit ATI und HIS gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hoffe das es so bleiben wird.
Nachdem ich nicht plane allzu sehr zu übertakten, sollte auch der Katana 3 ausreichen. Ich habe zudem bedenken, dass ein größerer Kühler nicht mehr ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde sagen, dass passt. 
Das Gigabyte-Board ist auch sehr gut!!!

Zu der 6950 hab ich grade noch n Test gefunden. Mit der bist du ganz gut dran, denke ich. Und der Test bestätigt ja, dass die Karte auch unter Last realtiv leise bleibt...

Willst du evtl. noch eine SSD dazunehmen?


----------



## Varulven (22. Februar 2012)

Der Corsair-RAM ist ok, den habe ich auch. Hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich mir bei den jetzigen Preisen noch ein Kit hole als Reserve. Falls einer mal ausfällt.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Mühe!

Das mit der SSD habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber die schlägt dann ja auch gleich wieder mit knapp 100€ zu buche.
Bin mir da nicht sicher, ob sich das wirklich lohnt. Außer ich würde mir eine kleinere HDD kaufen und zusätzlich die SSD.

Bzgl. Ram ein 1333er reicht ja oder ? Alles darüber packt das System ja eh nicht?! Und gut zu wissen, dass der Corsair ganz gut ist.


----------



## Varulven (22. Februar 2012)

gamesfan1988 schrieb:


> ... Bzgl. Ram ein 1333er reicht ja oder ? Alles darüber packt das System ja eh nicht?! ...



Exakt so ist es. Selbst wenn die CPU schnelleren Speicher unterstützen würde: in der Praxis merkt man weder beim Spielen, noch bei anderen Anwendungen was davon.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zu dem Board übrigens diesen RAM, der einwandfrei läuft: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

der Corsair passt sicher auch.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (23. Februar 2012)

Die Bestellung ist raus 
Ab nächster Woche heisst es dann "basteln" 

Vielen Dank nochmals für die tolle Unterstützung!


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Der Corsair-Speicher ist gut, den hab ich auch, nur halt mit 1600er-Takt.

Na dann viel Spaß.  Ich hoffe, das alles funktioniert. Bei Problemen kannst du dich ja immernoch hier im Forum melden...


----------



## gamesfan1988 (29. Februar 2012)

So, der neue Rechner steht soweit und läuft.

Aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht richtig funktioniert.
Der Katana 3 läuft immer mit ca 1200rpm. Ist das normal oder muss ich da noch was einstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

wo hast Du denn den angeschlossen? Der sollte an "CPU FAN" vom Board. Oder aber das Board ist schuld - oder der Kühler nicht richtig drauf, so dass der Lüfter bei 1200 drehen MUSS ?


----------



## Varulven (29. Februar 2012)

Hast du mal im BIOS nachgeschaut ob *Cool’n’Quiet* aktiviert ist? (Das ist ein Stromsparmodus bei AMD-CPU's).  Ist meistens werksseitig deaktiviert, gerade bei Gigabyte-Boards.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Angeschlossen habe ich ihn bei "CPU FAN". Der Anschluss ist ja eh direkt neben der CPU.
Ich denke schon das er richtig drauf sitzt, da ich das Board am Lüfter hochheben konnte, ohne das etwas wackelte etc.
Unter Last ist die CPU ~40°C warm. Idle 30°C. Sollte also passen oder ?

Das mit der BIOS Einstellung muss ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen.

Muss ich sonst noch was im BIOS einstellen? (Ram, voltages etc)


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Februar 2012)

Die Temps sind sehr gut. ALso mein Katana dreht auch im Idle mit ca. 1500 Umdrehungen. Und der MUSS ja perfekt montiert sein und an CPU-Fan ist er auch angeschlossen. Der Lüfter selbst gibt keinen Ton von sich, aber Luftrausch ist relativ laut. ICh hatte schon gedacht, dass PWM da etwas besser funzt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Evlt. fehlen nur noch Treiber fürs Board? 

Ich hab mal bei mir geschaut, ich hab einen Samurai zz, und der dreht auch mit 1400U/min, wobei ich das sehr leise finde und es nicht wirklich raushöre, DASS es der CPU-Lüfter ist.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (1. März 2012)

Im BIOS ist das Cool&Quiet aktiviert.
Ich glaube auch, dass es eher das Luftrauschen ist was ich höre und nicht der Lüfter selbt. Wird wohl eine gewöhnungssache sein.

Die Treiber fürs Board habe ich von der mitgelieferten DVD installiert. Evtl muss ich die noch mal updaten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall lieber beim Hersteller online nachsehen wegen Treibern.


Und ob es wirlich der CPU-Lüfter ist, den Du hörst, kannst du ja einfach feststellen: Gehäuse auf, hinhören und kurz mit dem Finger oder einem Stift den CPU-Lüfter anhalten.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. März 2012)

gamesfan1988 schrieb:


> Im BIOS ist das Cool&Quiet aktiviert.
> Ich glaube auch, dass es eher das Luftrauschen ist was ich höre und nicht der Lüfter selbt. Wird wohl eine gewöhnungssache sein.
> 
> Die Treiber fürs Board habe ich von der mitgelieferten DVD installiert. Evtl muss ich die noch mal updaten.


 
Ich hab jetzt mal mit SpeedFan den CPU-Lüfter auf 70% gestellt und jetzt gibt das Ding wirklich keinen Laut mehr von sich...
btw weiß jemand wie man die SpeedFan-Einstellungen sichern kann, dass man nicht bei jedem hochfahren neu einstellen muss?


----------



## quaaaaaak (1. März 2012)

Müsste man doch im BIOS einstellen können, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, oder bei Speedfan Softwarecontrolled(oder so ähnlich) den haken bei erinnern setzen funktioniert nicht?


----------

